
Ask HN: Full sized wired keyboard with a touchpad? - budhajeewa
What&#x27;s a good full sized wired keyboard with touchpad for coding?
======
airbreather
[http://bfy.tw/KHrk](http://bfy.tw/KHrk)

Maybe this one - [https://www.staples.com/Adesso-SlimTouch-USB-Wired-
Desktop-T...](https://www.staples.com/Adesso-SlimTouch-USB-Wired-Desktop-
Touchpad-Keyboard-Chrome-AKB-440UB/product_IM1BG0943)

